# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  مصر القديمة وبداية نشأة العمران عليها

## هيثم الفقى

مسمى مصر وسبب  التسمية : 
 


 أُطلق على مصر قديما أسماء عدة ، وهذه  الأسماء كانت تسمى حسب وصفها ، أو حسب اللهجات المختلفة للجنسيات التي حلت  بها ، وربما سميت في بعض العصور باسم أحد أقطارها الذي عمت شهرته في ذلكم  العصر ، على أساس أن باقي الأقطار كانت خاضعة له ، فقيل : إنها سميت ( كمت )  وتعني ( الأرض السوداء ) إشارة إلى خصوبة أرض مصر , و ( دشرت ) أي (  الحمراء ) إشارة إلى الصحراء التي تمثل الجزء الأكبر من أرض مصر ، و( تامري  ) التي ربما تعني الأرض ( المفلوحة أو المزروعة ) و( تاوى ) أي ( الأرضين )  إشارة إلى الوجهين القبلي والبحري , و ( إيدبوي ) أي (الشاطئين أو الضفتين  ) إشارة إلى ضفتي النيل اللتين تركزت عليهما مظاهر العمران منذ عصور ما  قبل التاريخ .



 ومنذ القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد أصبحت مصر  تعرف باسم آخر وهو إيجوبتس ، وهو لفظ يوناني ، ومنه اشتقت اللغات الأوربية  الحديثة الأسماء الدالة علي مصر مثل Egypt, Agypten.ومنه كذلك جاء إيقوبطي  وقبطي أي "المواطن المصري "الذي يعيش في مصر .. 



 أما  الكتب العبرانية وما نقل عنها من العربية فيرجعون لفظة قبطي إلى ملك من  ملوك مصر القدامى يسمى قبطيم ، وهذا الاسم ذُكر لأول مرة في الأوديسا ,  إحدى ملحمتي الشاعر اليوناني ( هوميروس ) . 



 أما عن اسم  مصر الذي تعرف به الآن فقد ذُكر لأول مرة في القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد  , وذلك في رسالة وجهها أمير كنعاني إلى ملك مصر ، أشار فيها إلى ( مصري )  أي مصر ، وظل اسم (مصر ) يذكر بين الحين والآخر في العصور التالية في نصوص  أشورية وبابلية وفارسية ، وبه كانت تعرف قبل الفتح الإسلامي ، وتكرر ذكره  في القرآن الكريم ، وجاء في التوراة باسم ( مصرايم ).



  وهذا اللفظ يتأرجح بين نسبته لرجل يسمى مصريم كما جاء في كتب العهد القديم  ونقله الجغرافيون والمؤرخون العرب ، وبين نسبته لوصفها ، حيث تطلق كلمة مصر  في اللغة العربية على البلد الزراعي ، وانفردت بها مصر دون غيرها ، لأنها  كانت البلد الوحيد قديما الجدير بوصفه بالبلد الزراعي دون سواه ، حيث كانت  تنتج ما يكفيها ويكفي ما حولها ، بل ذهب بعض العلماء القدامى إلى الزعم  أنها كفيلة بإطعام العالم أجمع إذا عُمرت كلها ، ولعل الأمصار الأخرى قد  سميت بذلك الاسم تيمنا بها البلد الطيب .. 



 وقيل : إن  الكلمة مشتقة من الكلمة المصرية القديمة ( مجر ) أو ( مشر ) التي تعني (  المحصن ) , ( المحمي ) و ( الكنون ) إشارة إلى حدود مصر الطبيعية التي  حمتها وحصنتها إلى حد كبير من هجمات المعتدين ، وعليه فإن مصر تعني (  المحمية ) من كل كيد أو ( المكنونة ) فهي كنانة الله في أرضه .



 وأيما كانت علة أو سبب التسمية فإن كل ما ذُكر ينطبق على مصر ، ويصدق  عليها كل ما قيل من أوصاف .. 



 بداية  العمران والحضارة على أرض مصر : 



 لم تكن مصر  أول أرض سكنها الإنسان نعم ، ولكنها من أقدم البلاد وأعرقها عمارة وحضارة ،  وتاريخها موغل في القدم ، يمتد إلى الوراء مئات الآلاف من السنين .. ذلك  لأن الإنسان الأول كان يبحث عن التربة الخصبة ، والماء العذب ، والجو  المعتدل ، والأرض الممهدة ، وحيثما وجد ذلك حط رحله وأقام ، ولم تكن هنالك  بقعة في الأرض تضاهي مصر في ذلك .. 

 وقد قيل في بداية عمرانها :  إن بني آدم الأوائل لما تحاسدوا وبغى عليهم بنو قابيل بن آدم ركب رجل منهم  يسمى نقراوش الجبار بن مصريم في مجموعة من قومه يطلبون موضعا من الأرض  ليسكنوا فيه ، فما زالوا يمشون حتى وصلوا إلى النيل ، فأطالوا المشي عليه ،  فلما رءوا سعة هذا البلد أعجبهم ، وقالوا : هذا بلد زرع وعمارة فأقاموا  فيه واستوطنوه ، وبنوا فيه الأبنية المحكمة والمصانع العجيبة .. ثم حفروا  النيل حتى أخرجوا ماءه إليهم ، ولم يكن قبل ذلك معتدل الجري ، وإنما كان  ينبطح ويتفرق في الأرض فهندسوه ، وشقوا منه أنهارا إلى مواضع كثيرة من  مدنهم التي بنوها .. 



 ثم بدأ الناس يتوافدون عليها  بطريقة الهجرات السلمية أو الغزو القهري ، حتى وصل عدد الأجناس بها في عهد  المؤرخ الإغريقي هيرودوت الذي عاش في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد (484 ق.م. -  حوالي 425 ق.م.) إلى ثمانية وعشرين جنسًا‏ ، ومن هذا الخليط تكونت العقلية  المصرية المبدعة بعد امتزاجها وتزاوجها.‏ 



 وعلى ذلك  فلا يمكن البت في ***** الذي ينسب إليه المصريون ، وإن رجح بعض الكتاب  انتماءهم إلى ***** الحامي السامي على اعتبار أن أولاد حام بن نوح هم أول  من سارع إلى السكنى بها , ثم أخذت الجماعات السامية الأخرى تفد إليها عن  طريق شبه جزيرة سيناء , وربما بعض جزر البحر المتوسط في الشمال ، واختلطت  بالسكان الأصليين لينصهروا جميعاً وليصبحوا جنساً واحدا يتحدث بلغة واحدة  هي اللغة المصرية القديمة .



 مصر قبل  التاريخ : 

 ويقصد بفترة ما قبل التاريخ الفترة التي سبقت  ظهور التدوين والكتابة ، ولم يسجل الإنسان المصري فيها أعماله أو أفكاره  بأي شكل من الأشكال ، ولكنة ترك أثاراً صامتة من الأدوات والأسلحة والأواني  وبقايا المنازل والمقابر وغيرها .. 



 وهي فترة سحيقة  موغلة في القدم لا نعرف لها تحديدا ، إذ جاء عنها من الآثار ما يمتد عمره  إلى 45 مليون سنة ، فقد وُجد هيكلان لحوتين في ألواح رخام اتضح أن عمرهما  ‏45‏ مليون سنة‏ ، كما وجدت حفرية لعروس البحر تعود لنفس العصر‏.. 



 وقد ساعدت أعمال البحث والتنقيب والدراسات العديدة التي قام بها  علماء ما قبل التاريخ في مناطق متعددة من وادي النيل الأدنى في مصر  والنوبة ، وفي منخفض الفيوم والخارجية إلى اكتشاف العديد من تلك الآثار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وهذه  الفترة ‏تمثل أولى خطوات الإنسان المصري نحو العمران والحضارة ، لكن يصعب  تحقيق طبيعة الحياة فيها ، أو معرفة كيف كان يمارس حياته ، ولا طبيعة  الآثار التي تركها في تلك الفترة .. وإن كان الأثريون يخمنون أنه قد عاش في  بداية هذه الفترة في علي الهضاب حول النيل ، في كهوف من الصخور هرباً من  قسوة الطبيعة والحيوانات البرية ، وعاش على صيد الحيوان ، ثم تحول في  نهايتها إلى منتج لقوته وطعامه من أشياء أخرى بعد أن نجح في استئناس بعض  الحيوانات ، وإيقاد النار ، ومعرفة الزراعة . 



 وهذا  التخمين بعيد عن الصحة ؛ لأنه يفترض أن الإنسان القديم لم يعرف الزراعة إلا  في فترة متأخرة ، مع إن القرآن الكريم أشار إلى أن الإنسان القديم عرف  الرزاعة منذ أول يوم وُجد فيه على سطح الأرض ، حيث أسكنه الله سبحانه  وتعالى جنة بها كل الثمرات ، وهذه الجنة كانت في الأرض وليست في السماء ،  لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى قال للملائكة قبل أن يخلق آدم : " إني جاعل في  الأرض خليفة " فكيف يخلقه للأرض ويسكنه جنة السماء ؟! 



 العصر الحجري :

 وسمي بالعصر الحجري ؛ لأن  الحجر كان أكثر المواد استخداما في صناعة أدوات إنسان هذه الفترة ، ويقسم  هذا العصر إلى ثلاثة عصور وهي : 



 - العصر الحجري القديم  . 

 - العصر الحجري الوسيط . 

 - العصر الحجري الحديث .

 منقول

----------


## margoadel

ممتاز اووووووووووووووووووي

----------

